# JL Audio Digital Automatic Room Optimization (D.A.R.O.) in conjunction Dirac Live



## Edgt (Dec 21, 2015)

This is my first Post here and theirs a wealth of info here and I hope this hasn't been discussed I did a search and didn't find anything so here's my question. I just purchased a Arcam 550 with Dirac live waiting for it to arrive its replacing a Arcam 450 My system consists of Paradigm Sig speakers with a JL audio fathom Sub the JL audio fathom has d.a.r.o room correction built in. Do I use this in conjunction with Dirac or do I reset the d.a.r.o to factory settings. Previously with my old system with a Marantz and paradigm Sub with their prefect bass kit(PBK) I was told to run the pbk first then do my Audyssey set up does anyone know if this still is the case with Dirac live.


----------



## flax (May 28, 2012)

Hi Edgt,

In my opinion D.A.R.O can be very useful in your case if you will use more than one subwoofer because one can be configured as master and the other/s as slaves... all of them will be measured and corrected as one by D.A.R.O.
This is an ideal setup in conjunction with Dirac Live that will then be applied seeing your subs as one.

With a single subwoofer on the other hand I think that you can leave your sub with factory settings and optimize the positioning by looking at the before correction Dirac graphs.
You should find the location where the nulls are less significant and then apply the Dirac Live multipoint correction that D.A.R.O. does not have.

 Flavio


----------



## Edgt (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input Flavio I haven't used Dirac yet so this will be new to me. In your opinion with dirac is the d.a.r.o really necessary why ask is because I was thinking about moving the fathom to my dedicated 2 channel set up that's doesn't have room correction. And purchasing 2 JL audio E112 subs without daro to save some money for the theater set up so I can purchase a amp for atoms set up. Or should I just bit the bullet and purchase another fathom


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

In my opinion moving the d.a.r.o. enabled sub to your stereo system can be a good idea but only if you plan to use one single sub for your home theater setup... if you plan using two or more active subs I would not renounce d.a.r.o. or you may look for an alternative solution like a miniDSP 2x4 to fine tune those two E112s.

The miniDSP 2x4 is competitively priced but it will require time and dedication, this is a very detailed document that would help:
Guide by AustinJerry

The above is a time consuming solution... a simpler one that requires Dirac Live only is proposed in this document:
https://minidsp.com/applications/home-theater-tuning/multi-sub-optimization-with-the-ddrc-88a

 Flavio


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Since the Dirac processor has 4 memory presets, you can make one preset measurement with the JL correction and one without lddude:


----------

